# How do you apply exterior trim products?



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

So my exterior trim and rubber is looking a bit worse for wear I want to get it nice and black. I have some AG Vinyl and rubber care that I’ve used before on another car but I find when applied with a microfiber cloth it smears on the paint and windows even when trying to be very careful for example using 1 finger inside the cloth. Are there any special applicators out there for this job ? What do you use? 

Also what product is everyone using is Carpro Perl good for this? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Pearl is very good stuff, and solution finish is very good too, has a really nice darkening effect once applied

If you start using those products regularly it will help to remoisturize the rubber, almost restoring it

I'm currently trying a couple of 'permanent' solutions on my car, I've got gtechniq c4 in my wheel arches + engine bay and kamikaze ISM on all exterior and interior trim

Love the look and hydrophobicity of kamikaze and gtechniq has kept my arches blacker than ever, both are very good but gtechniq is WAY more cost effective..... Give c4 a try


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I was looking for something similar and a lot of the forums members recommended PERL. Forensic Detailing did a good review on YouTube. The only thing I didn't like was it can be quite shiny on some plastics where I prefer a matt finish.

For the rubber, I opted for Sonax Gummipfleger which looks outstanding in most of the reviews I have seen. I can't tell you how good it is myself because it appears to out of stock everywhere...


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Stoner said:


> I was looking for something similar and a lot of the forums members recommended PERL. Forensic Detailing did a good review on YouTube. The only thing I didn't like was it can be quite shiny on some plastics where I prefer a matt finish.
> 
> For the rubber, I opted for Sonax Gummipfleger which looks outstanding in most of the reviews I have seen. I can't tell you how good it is myself because it appears to out of stock everywhere...


Definetly give it a try though, you can dilute it down for different applications and to knock some of the gloss, a quick wipe over with a towel after applying it will help that too :thumb:


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

What do you guys use to apply the products though? I find if I use a microfiber I end up with it all over my windows. Then worried that wiping windows after with glass cleaner will remove the trim product.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Plus one for car pro PERL.

I use the cheap Chinese foam sponges (pads) for applying exterior trim and also for tyres. PERL is great on both. Plenty of cheap foam pads on Ebay suitable for that. Then after allowing Perl to dwell a short while buff with a MF cloth.

Just DONT use them on paint to apply wax etc as they are not the best foam and can mar the paint, use a good branded applicator for that.

Harry


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Atkinson91 said:


> Definetly give it a try though, you can dilute it down for different applications and to knock some of the gloss, a quick wipe over with a towel after applying it will help that too :thumb:


Great tip - I will get some at WaxStock next month and give it a try :thumb:

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

If you want to stick with AG then their Rubber Plus is very economical - 'overspray' wipes away very easily, leave a natural new look finish and can be used on tyres and plastic


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

I use Chemical Guys new look trim gel and these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005YBI...t=&hvlocphy=1007082&hvtargid=pla-421633120211


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Stoner said:


> For the rubber, I opted for Sonax Gummipfleger which looks outstanding in most of the reviews I have seen. I can't tell you how good it is myself because it appears to out of stock everywhere...


To the OP likeWesterman I use a cheap foam applicator the ones you can get online where it's about 1 pound for 10 or thereabouts.

Stoner Amazon have the Sonax in stock there was a recent thread about this and just checked and it's still in stock.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

meraredgti said:


> I use Chemical Guys new look trim gel and these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005YBI...t=&hvlocphy=1007082&hvtargid=pla-421633120211


Now there's one to get the neighbours talking, just make sure you don't take the packet out to the car.:lol:

Harry


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

dannygdesigns said:


> What do you guys use to apply the products though? I find if I use a microfiber I end up with it all over my windows. Then worried that wiping windows after with glass cleaner will remove the trim product.


I put a length of 2" tape across the windows and lower them a touch so the tape is passed the rubber trim, like wise for the paint, then apply my dressing of choice ......wait for it to dry/penetrate, quick wipe with a towl, windows back up, remove the tape

I do that when im doing a full monty to a car.

if im wanting a quick dress ill use these -

https://www.amazon.co.uk/100x-Make-...758532&sr=8-4&keywords=foam+applicator+sticks

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Foam-Oral-..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=P3XJPRZXBZTD6KAVBX39

I prefer the foam ones as they can be shaved down to suit most crevices


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

dannygdesigns said:


> What do you guys use to apply the products though? I find if I use a microfiber I end up with it all over my windows. Then worried that wiping windows after with glass cleaner will remove the trim product.


In tight corners, behind wing mirrors and fiddly parts of the grill, I use one of the small foam paint brushes that are on a stick. I use the biiger ones for putting Perl on the tyres too.

I get my foam brushes from Hobbycraft. Theirs seems to be a higher density foam to the ones I've had from eBay.


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

I made this tutorial some time ago showing how I do it. I hope it helps.


----------

